# Anjalie won't eat!



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

Anjalie, my smaller fish, is eating the g/f flakes and then spitting them back out. I can't figure it out. I have a temp. gauge so the tank isn't too hot and the chlorine was removed and all that jazz. My big "male" is eating like a horse.

I tried breaking the flakes into really teeny tiny specks for A. and she is eating them more but she is opening and shutting her mouth like crazy and looks listless. Help!!!! I would hate it if something happened.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Try feeding frozen brine shrimp if you get the chance. That will give them a little variety and peak their intrest in a variety of foods.


----------



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

I got a new type of food today. 

I was first feeding them Wardley's Goldfish Premium Flakes. Today I got them TetraFin's Goldfish Crisps which supposedly reduce up to 35% of the waste since the crisps are condensed nutrition without anything else.

Today I ran a test drive and put in both types and Sha Ruhk ate both excitedly but Anjalie listessly sat under the plant and then slowly swam up and took in a couple flakes and spit them out. I wonder what is going on. They aren't showing any aggression to each other....


----------



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

Anjalie died this morning. She was acting wierd yesterday. Normally she has been opening and closing her mouth but yesterday she just left it open and I woke up to her dead.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss :console:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its never fun losing a fish. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

Good news to report:
Sha Ruhk is doing awesome. He has been eating well and it is so fun to watch him swim laps really fast around the tank in the mornings when I wake-up. He has rebounded from Anjalie's death with renewed vigor!!!


----------

